# FOR SALE: PROFESSOR X TRIKE



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I promised I would post this up for LIL PHX a few days ago so here it is. $4,000 takes the trike and display. I'll post up pics later on tonight but most of you already know what it looks like.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

only 4 g's? Damn good deal!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wtf/????


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 02:22 PM~12915682
> *only 4 g's? Damn good deal!
> *


X2


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

part it out


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He won't part it out the only thing is he might sell the trike separate from the display :dunno:


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2009, 02:59 PM~12916698
> *He won't part it out the only thing is he might sell the trike separate from the display :dunno:
> *



How much will he sell just the bike for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats Nate going to work on next? :dunno:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Feb 5 2009, 03:27 PM~12916954
> *How much will he sell just the bike for?
> *


I will take $3500.00


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:08 PM~12921425
> *I will take $3500.00
> *


Damn 3500 for a runner up Toty? Damn


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12921425
> *I will take $3500.00
> *




Shit let me think about it homie!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:08 PM~12921425
> *I will take $3500.00
> *


will you take a stack of phone books, and a used hamster cage? :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2009, 03:31 PM~12916988
> *Whats Nate going to work on next?  :dunno:
> *


Nothing bro. I am done with the bikes. I just might be done with lowriding.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Feb 5 2009, 10:09 PM~12921456
> *Shit let me think about it homie!
> *


There is a lot more that can be done to it. The frame and fenders are 3D.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Pm sent!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 5 2009, 10:13 PM~12921511
> *Nothing bro. I am done with the bikes. I just might be done with lowriding.
> *


  I will see you at the shows.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12921762
> *Pm sent!
> *


Pm sent back.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 5 2009, 06:53 PM~12918979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work!! lol


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2009, 10:10 PM~12921471
> *will you take a stack of phone books, and a used hamster cage? :cheesy:
> *


what happend to ya hamster?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 6 2009, 04:26 PM~12928215
> *what happend to ya hamster?
> *


he started a new life, under the sea


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2009, 07:48 PM~12929660
> *he started a new life, under the sea
> *


 :0


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

since everybody always puts there 2cents , 3500- is very high ,but just my opinion


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 6 2009, 11:39 PM~12931884
> *since everybody always puts there 2cents , 3500- is very high ,but just my opinion
> *


wtf no way is that to high that bike is fuckin sick and think about all the time and monry put in to it good luck on the sale


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

holly chet thats a bad ass bike i wish i had the cash......... :biggrin: good luck on you sale


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 7 2009, 12:57 PM~12934316
> *holly chet thats a bad ass bike i wish i had the cash......... :biggrin: good luck on you sale
> *


I did all the engraving On it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: He got a 6 of 10 in vegas with it. Third place TOTY. Real nice trike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2009, 05:48 PM~12929660
> *he started a new life, under the sea
> *


reminds me of lemmiwinks :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for a pimp trike.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 7 2009, 03:31 PM~12935945
> *I did all the engraving On it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  He got a 6 of 10 in vegas with it. Third place TOTY. Real nice trike
> *


Thanks chad! I am pretty sure he can put more on it!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

let me know if you ever think of part it out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 7 2009, 08:39 AM~12931884
> *since everybody always puts there 2cents , 3500- is very high ,but just my opinion
> *


Try building a trike that bad ass for less.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 10 2009, 07:38 AM~12960562
> *Try building a trike that bad ass for less.
> *


not a problem with the right connections :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i watched him set it up in houston :0 does that count as helping with the build?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

still for sale!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 20 2009, 01:36 AM~13056922
> *still for sale!
> *


Got 2500 will pick up in phoenix


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

trade for body and paint? :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:36 AM~13056922
> *still for sale!
> *


got any pics of the tvs workin?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 20 2009, 10:06 AM~13058403
> *got any pics of the tvs workin?
> *


y u aint gonna buy it :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 20 2009, 04:30 PM~13062990
> *y u aint gonna buy it :0
> *


exactamundo.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 20 2009, 07:36 PM~13063025
> *exactamundo.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 20 2009, 08:06 AM~13058403
> *got any pics of the tvs workin?
> *


If you want i can. But are you going to buy it.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

$3500.00 for everything.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 22 2009, 02:12 AM~13073604
> *If you want i can. But are you going to buy it.
> *


no he aint :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY+Feb 20 2009, 09:06 AM~13058403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 22 2009, 12:13 AM~13073608
> *$3500.00 for everything.
> *


give it to me and ill paint your car :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2009, 09:07 PM~13079440
> *give it to me and ill paint your car :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

still for sale :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13079440
> *give it to me and ill paint your car :biggrin:
> *


right here fool. wheres my money :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 08:49 PM~13091978
> *right here fool.  wheres my money :biggrin:
> *


I have no car bro. I got your $ :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If I had 3 stacks. I would be all over it. hella good deal


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13092048
> *If I had 3 stacks. I would be all over it. hella good deal
> *


Go sell your ass on the corner and make that money!!! hahaha j/k


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:56 PM~13092073
> *Go sell your ass on the corner and make that money!!! hahaha j/k
> *


I wont get as much as you. every one askin for that roller ass. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:00 PM~13092135
> *I wont get as much as you. every one askin for that roller ass. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 23 2009, 10:02 PM~13092149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

damn nate sellin the trike...good luck on sale big homie.. VERY NICE TRIKE WELL WORTH the feria...  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

A nice trike and display still looking for a home after the phoenix show.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Not sold this weekend. :tears: Its still up for sale $3500.00 for everything.


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Its was nice talking with you guys at the Phoenix show. My kids had fun playing with your kids. Hope to see you guys again. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sold sold sold ill take it so i can beat everyone in the world lol


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

nice ass trike gl on the sale any pics of the monitors turned on like playing a movie


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

nice trike for a great price


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 4 2009, 04:07 PM~13181222
> *nice ass trike gl on the sale  any pics of the monitors turned on like playing a movie
> *


no


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 11:11 AM~13190438
> *no
> *


I will put some on.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 5 2009, 09:34 PM~13196694
> *I will put some on.
> *




yeah put some on....wanna see!!!
You want to sell the monitors? :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

ttt for a nice bike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

that's my trike ! 
LOL LOL LOL !


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

still for sale $3500.00 its qualified for trike of the year. Your ticket for vegas is punch in already.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 13 2009, 02:30 PM~13272603
> *still for sale $3500.00 its qualified for trike of the year. Your ticket for vegas is punch in already.
> *


3400 is all i got :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 13 2009, 02:40 PM~13272670
> *3400 is all i got :biggrin:
> *


Give me $3300 and its all yours because i owe you $100


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THAT'S MY TRIKE !
LOL LOL LOL LOL !


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

nice trike homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Couple of throwback pics:

Professor X PHX Show 2008:










Professor X PHX Show 2005:










Old Professor X Frame, now Lunch Money's frame:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

that lunch money is a bad mofo to


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT still for sale.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll trade you for a used beat up 6 x 12 trailer :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok here's my detailed photos of this bike. $3500 for bike and display is a bad ass deal :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, mr.casper, cadillac_pimpin, JUSTDEEZ, Hustle Town

Whatup potential buyers :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

with al that rollerz stuff on it I don't think someone out of rollerz only will buy it...?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 03:14 PM~13334704
> *with al that rollerz stuff on it I don't think someone out of rollerz only will buy it...?
> *


He's actually hoping to keep it in the club just like Lunch Money when it was sold last year. The RO stuff can be changed out though


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP FAMILY !


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2009, 07:14 AM~13334704
> *with al that rollerz stuff on it I don't think someone out of rollerz only will buy it...?
> *


I would buy it. wouldnt be to hard to change the rollerz stuff.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ka leen


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13332280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13332280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still For Sale.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 10:32 PM~13381767
> *I would buy it. wouldnt be to hard to change the rollerz stuff.
> *


lies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 11 2009, 02:56 PM~13547091
> *lies
> *


trufff.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 11 2009, 02:56 PM~13547091
> *lies
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 11 2009, 12:16 PM~13546829
> *Still For Sale.
> *




SOLD COMING TO ALBCRAZY ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Apr 11 2009, 11:06 PM~13550111
> *SOLD COMING TO ALBCRAZY ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13332280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look the Tv's are on in the first pic.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

SOLD!!! Thanks for the support on the sale of my son's trike. I am very happy to say that the trike will stay in the Rollerz Only Family!


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 12 2009, 12:35 PM~13554232
> *SOLD!!! Thanks for the support on the sale of my son's trike. I am very happy to say that the trike will stay in the Rollerz Only Family!
> *




Albcrazy Rollerz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

thats a F-ing steal!!!!!!!!!!!!! good buy homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13557376
> *thats a F-ing steal!!!!!!!!!!!!! good buy homie!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 12 2009, 12:35 PM~13554232
> *SOLD!!! Thanks for the support on the sale of my son's trike. I am very happy to say that the trike will stay in the Rollerz Only Family!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ARE YOU GONNA ADD YOUR OWN FLAVOR TO IT? OR KEEP IT THE SAME?


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 13 2009, 07:07 PM~13565782
> *ARE YOU GONNA ADD YOUR OWN FLAVOR TO IT? OR KEEP IT THE SAME?
> *



It's all up to my son?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@Apr 13 2009, 06:21 PM~13565927
> *It's all up to my son?
> *


KEEP US POSTED!!! I WOULD LIKE TO FEATURE THIS TRIKE IN MY UPCOMMING BICYCLE MAGAZINE.


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 13 2009, 07:29 PM~13566026
> *KEEP US POSTED!!! I WOULD LIKE TO FEATURE THIS TRIKE IN MY UPCOMMING BICYCLE MAGAZINE.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

My Trike is back on the market. $3300.00 for everything (trike,display and turntable)


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 31 2009, 01:44 PM~14053912
> *My Trike is back on the market. $3300.00 for everything (trike,display and turntable)
> *



SUP LIL PHX !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 31 2009, 01:44 PM~14053912
> *My Trike is back on the market. $3300.00 for everything (trike,display and turntable)
> *


pics


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

didnt you JUST buy this? why are you selling it again?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 1 2009, 03:27 PM~14064302
> *didnt you JUST buy this? why are you selling it again?
> *


The guy never came to get it, so i cant hold it any longer. I built the trike from frame up.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 31 2009, 06:56 PM~14055844
> *pics
> *


Pic's are on page one.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Good luck on the sale bRO.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, TonyO, LIL PHX

ROOOOOLLLLLEEEERRRRZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 1 2009, 08:31 PM~14067545
> *SA ROLLERZ, TonyO, LIL PHX
> 
> ROOOOOLLLLLEEEERRRRZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


What's up Jon!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 1 2009, 08:33 PM~14067578
> *What's up Jon!
> *


just waiting on a check :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 1 2009, 08:34 PM~14067606
> *just waiting on a check :biggrin:
> *


I know bro! i haven't forgot you!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up Nate! Man I see the TRIKE back up FOR-SALE! Just keep it man and get that TITLE. I know you dont really want to get rid of it until you accomplish what you want. 























OH YEAH GO COWBOYS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 1 2009, 08:29 PM~14067516
> *The guy never came to get it, so i cant hold it any longer. I built the trike from frame up.
> *


I thought Gene did it? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 10:19 AM~14070649
> *I thought Gene did it?  :dunno:
> *


I think GENE did the axle, TEAM WORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 2 2009, 10:21 AM~14070674
> *I think GENE did the axle, TEAM WORK
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I knew i should have got it when i had the money. Let me see what i can do bRO.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 2 2009, 05:11 PM~14075049
> *I knew i should have got it when i had the money. Let me see what i can do bRO.
> *


Let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 10:19 AM~14070649
> *I thought Gene did it?  :dunno:
> *


Not to take anything away from Gene, He did have his hands on this project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 2 2009, 11:04 PM~14079350
> *Not to take anything away from Gene, He did have his hands on this project.
> *


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 2 2009, 10:17 AM~14070626
> *Wuz up Nate! Man I see the TRIKE back up FOR-SALE! Just keep it man and get that TITLE. I know you dont really want to get rid of it until you accomplish what you want.
> OH YEAH GO COWBOYS
> *


Thanks for the support drop'em but times are tough right now and this is the best thing for me to do for my family.






P.S. THE ONLY SIX TIME SUPER BOWL CHAMPS!!!! GO STEELERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 2 2009, 11:07 PM~14079395
> *Thanks for the support drop'em but times are tough right now and this is the best thing for me to do for my family.
> P.S. THE ONLY SIX TIME SUPER BOWL CHAMPS!!!! GO STEELERS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No problem Homie, just holla if you need anything. You know I will support you big dogg, after our conversation the other day keep your head up and holla at your boy for anything. 

P.S. We will get our 6th RING this year !!! GO COWBOYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT because i need to sell it. :yessad:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

part it out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT Parts :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 23 2009, 03:12 PM~14275799
> *TNT Parts  :biggrin:
> *



PM ME THE NUMBER AGAIN BRO I DELETED IT ON ACCIDENT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 25 2009, 02:17 PM~14296569
> *PM ME THE NUMBER AGAIN BRO I DELETED IT ON ACCIDENT
> *


----------

